# wicd ha smesso di funzionare dopo l'agg a python 2.7

## uoslagelo

dopo l'aggiornamento a python2.7 ho eseguito pytho-update come suggerito. Ricompilati i seguenti pacchetti, senza successo:

net-misc/wicd

sys-apps/dbus

dev-python/dbus-python

sudo cat /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

```

Password: 

2010/12/01 11:31:46 :: ---------------------------

2010/12/01 11:31:46 :: wicd initializing...

2010/12/01 11:31:46 :: ---------------------------

2010/12/01 11:31:46 :: wicd is version 1.7.0 552

2010/12/01 11:31:46 :: setting backend to ioctl

2010/12/01 11:31:46 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1839, in <module>

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     main(sys.argv)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1803, in main

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     daemon = WicdDaemon(wicd_bus, auto_connect=auto_connect)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 115, in __init__

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     self.ReadConfig()

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 885, in ReadConfig

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     self.SetBackend(app_conf.get("Settings", "backend", default=be_def))

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 220, in SetBackend

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     self.config.set("Settings", "backend", backend, write=True)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 76, in set

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     self.set_option(*args, **kargs)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 72, in set_option

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     self.write()

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 192, in write

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     p = copy.deepcopy(self)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 163, in deepcopy

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     y = copier(x, memo)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 298, in _deepcopy_inst

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     state = deepcopy(state, memo)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 163, in deepcopy

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     y = copier(x, memo)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 257, in _deepcopy_dict

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     y[deepcopy(key, memo)] = deepcopy(value, memo)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 174, in deepcopy

2010/12/01 11:31:46 ::     y = copier(memo)

2010/12/01 11:31:46 :: TypeError: cannot deepcopy this pattern object
```

Qualche info sul mio sistema:

eselect python list

```

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6

  [2]   python2.7 *

  [3]   python3.1
```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Nov 2010 21:00:19 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg candy distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/ikelos /usr/local/portage/layman/manu /usr/local/portage/layman/initng-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 applet berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper disk-partition dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fat firefox flac fortran fts3 gajim gdbm gedit gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv ioctl java jpeg laptop lcdfilter lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mercurial mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl secure-delete sensord session smp sound spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff tordns totem truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 video vorbis weather webkit wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## uoslagelo

mi autorispondo: wicd 1.7.0 non è compatibile con python 2.7. Speriamo nelle prossime versioni. Per ora rimango con python2.6

Saluti a tutti

----------

## uoslagelo

Trovata soluzione per avere wicd funzionante con python 2.7:

basta aggiornare wicd alla versione 1.7.1b2. In questo link troverete l'ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/333001

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, faccio presente che finalmente KNetworkManager è stato reinserito già da qualche tempo in portage, e finalmente c'è una versione stabile. L'unico "problema" è che richiede kdelibs-4.5.3.

Io non vedo l'ora che venga rilasciato anche kdelibs 4.5.3 come stabile, per tornare nuovamente a KNetworkManager, mancante oramai da almeno un paio di anni se non ricordo male.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao, faccio presente che finalmente KNetworkManager è stato reinserito già da qualche tempo in portage, e finalmente c'è una versione stabile. L'unico "problema" è che richiede kdelibs-4.5.3.
> 
> Io non vedo l'ora che venga rilasciato anche kdelibs 4.5.3 come stabile, per tornare nuovamente a KNetworkManager, mancante oramai da almeno un paio di anni se non ricordo male.

 

Anche se un po' OT, faccio presente che è anche disponibile kwicd  :Wink: 

@fbcyborg:

Erri: l'attuale versione stabile di knetworkmanager, use kdelibs 4.4.5 e devo dire anche che funziona molto bene

P.S. Aggiungere risolto al topic

----------

